# Beautiful "Snowy" Day



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The seas were perfect today and I was able to run out and back in at 36 knots at 4850 rpm's and 36 gallons per hour.

Our first stop was to deep drop and we got 2 Snowy's with 3 drops. After that we picked at them and ended up with 10 with 2 1/2 people fishing.

We then headed south to the blue water just south of the 131 hole. It cleaned up nicely and bait was everywhere. Nothing after 1 hour so we headed back to deep drop some more. We picked up 8 Tiles in no time and headed home.

Pics coming later...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Fine job OM. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for sure.
Thanks for sharing in your take.
catch 'em up.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

nothing wrong with that have always wanted to get on a deep drop trip


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The smile says it all Keith! Great looking fish! I hope the weather holds for a while. UGLY


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Gonna be some good eats. At least the weather was decent. Glad y'all were able to put a good box of fish together.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats. Heard it was a beautiful day out there.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

OM,
You da man !
nice trip.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Can't beat a box of snowy's. I was looking at the buoy report today while at work and spent the evening wishing I was out there. Glad y'all were able to make good on the weather.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fine looking catch there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That guy sure looks like he is having a great time!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report keith!!!:thumbup: i guess the troll still bites....or rather doesn't. thanks for the report.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice box of fish!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats my favorite grouper I've ever caught!!! Beautiful while alive then loose most spots after in the cooler a while! CONGRATS brother!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

nothing wrong with a day like that!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Keith nice fish, you drop down any of the souped up gold reels.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

A live picture...


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Keith It's hard to beat a day like that good to see a day you can get after them. Thanks also for the tune up on the 50V's and 30V's. gene


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you got out Keith..... Especially liked your 2 1/2 men comment... Be eating good for several meals.


----------

